
DigitalOcean API v2.0 Enters Public Beta - beigeotter
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/api-v2-enters-public-beta/
======
danpalmer
This looks like a really nicely designed API when compared to many others,
good job team!

However, it doesn't appear anywhere near "fully" RESTful as described. The
docs even link to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer)
\- but I can't see any HATEOAS style support in there (only looking at the
docs, I haven't started actually using the API yet).

I realise this is a topic that gets brought up again and again, I have done
this myself several times, but I don't think we're going to see a paradigm
shift in ease of use of APIs, or in how consumers of APIs work, until lots of
API providers are supporting HATEOAS.

Sure, it's not very well defined yet, but it will become better defined with
each provider that implements it and builds on what others are doing.

------
pearkes
The v2 API is a huge improvement, great work!

If you're in need of a Ruby client, check out barge:
[https://github.com/boats/barge](https://github.com/boats/barge).

Additionally, Tugboat[1] will be moving from my github account over to the
'boats' org and using the new API. If you're interested in helping with an
existing project (such as Tugboat or Barge), or a new one, please let me know!

[1]: [https://github.com/pearkes/tugboat](https://github.com/pearkes/tugboat)

~~~
andrewsomething
Tugboat is a great tool!

We're trying to collect clients using APIv2 over on the community site. Barge
is already listed:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/what-
librar...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/what-libraries-
and-wrappers-are-there-for-digitalocean-s-apiv2)

------
yoda_sl
Great to see an API improvement for DO! But at the same time, I wish they will
provide a few more base features (at a price of course) like an equivalent of
S3, EBS and load balancing. With at least those services in place, I will most
likely start moving a few apps on DO (yes I know I can use S3 but you get the
idea).

~~~
opendais
Tbh, given DO's price point, I think EBS would be more support headache than
its worth.

Cloudfront & S3 [or equiv] you can already get elsewhere and it doesn't really
impact the setup.

DO really, really badly needs highly available, multi-datacenter load
balancers. Without highly available load balancing [even in-DC would be good
enough] where you can failover the IPs from Load Balancer A to B...

I just don't see it moving outside of the hobby/staging/etc space. Projects
that you can afford downtime on.

~~~
nmjohn
I have a handful of sites that are more than just hobby sites, but the number
of 9's in the SLA won't affect the bottom line at all. 5 DO droplets = $25 /
month makes significantly more sense in this case than paying over $150 for
the equivalent at AWS.

And I think this use is a large enough market for DO to make a fortune.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Sure, but I'm willing to bet that if DO offered failover, you'd be willing to
pay them more to take advantage of it. Perhaps not a lot more, but it's money
they're leaving on the table.

I do think that offering IP failover would be a much better way for DO to pick
up extra revenue in the future than offering a competitor to S3 or EBS or
Cloudfront or whatever.

------
danielsamuels
I just wish there was a way of letting multiple people log into the same
account without sharing credentials.

~~~
progrium
You can generate personal OAuth tokens and let them use the API.

------
SEJeff
No HTTP PATCH support? Makes me a sad panda. PATCH > PUT.

~~~
progrium
It originally had PATCH in the design. I think it was a limitation of our
tooling that made us reconsider. And that PUT was slightly more familiar for
novice users. At the end of the day ... it doesn't matter. Either way is a
huge improvement from all GET.

~~~
SEJeff
Totally agreed, but for us that also write and consume RESTful services, PATCH
is the best way to prevent race conditions when you have multiple things
updating at the same time. That and as a purist, I like the idea of updating
the minimal amount vs the entire object all at once.

Regardless, this is a HUGE improvement, so nice work! Oh and please keep the
interesting projects coming on github. I'm a fan of the docker + consul
integration you've been working on.

------
bcohen123
Good! Looks good and was a MUCH needed update. Their last version was a
tad....unusable at times and lacked some much needed features. Glad to see an
upgrade.

